# μη εξαιρούμενος από το νόμο = not exempt(ed) from the law, legally competent, of sound mind and legal age



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
συχνά, σε συμβολαιογραφικά πληρεξούσια, βλέπουμε την παραπάνω σύναψη. Γράφει, δηλαδή, ο συμβολαιογράφος κάτι τέτοιο:
Στην Αθήνα σήμερα.......................του έτους δύο χιλιάδες εννέα (2009), ημέρα 
στο Συμβολαιογραφείο μου που βρίσκεται.......................μένα τη Συμβολαιογράφο Αθηνών .......................έδρα την Αθήνα, παρουσιάστηκε ο μη εξαιρούμενος από το Νόμο .......................ο οποίος ζήτησε τη σύνταξη​
Έκανα μια μικρή σχετική έρευνα, και κατέληξα στα εξής: αυτή η φράση είναι πια απολίθωμα σε τέτοιου είδους έγγραφα. Το νόημά της είναι, χοντρικά, ότι, κατά τη σύνταξη του αντίστοιχου εγγράφου, το πρόσωπο στο οποίο αναφέρεται η φράση δεν ανήκει σε κάποια κατηγορία που να το εμποδίζει να υπογράψει το έγγραφο αυτό.
Έτσι όπως το κατάλαβα, π.χ., εφόσον, σύμφωνα με το νόμο περί ΑΕ (2190/20), οι διευθυντές μιας εταιρείας δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να συμμετέχουν, χωρίς την άδεια της Γενικής Συνέλευσης της εταιρείας τους, ως ομόρρυθμοι εταίροι σε εταιρεία με σκοπό ίδιο με της ΑΕ, σε περίπτωση που μια ΟΕ ιδρυθεί με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη, η φράση _μη εξαιρούμενοι από το νόμο_ θα σημαίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι οι συμμετέχοντες στην ΟΕ δεν είναι διευθυντές σε ΑΕ.

Τις προάλλες που το έψαχνα, έπεσα πάνω σε διάφορες αποδόσεις, που κινούνται στο πλαίσιο του _not exempt from the law_. Αυτό, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι αρκετά γενικόλογο και όχι διαφανές στα αγγλικά.

Θα αντιπρότεινα το *not falling under any exception to the law*. 

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 14, 2011)

exempt by the law

http://www.google.gr/#q="exempt+by+...=1003&rlz=1W1AMSA_en&sa=2&fp=6fe7590595cae83f


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

Νάντια, ευχαριστώ
Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω (και κατόπιν εκτενούς συζήτησης με νομικούς που συναλλάσσονται με την Εσπερία και τις ΗΠΑ), η απόδοση αυτή δε με καλύπτει. Για αυτό που αντιπροτείνω, τι λες;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Συνήθως λέμε «μη εξαιρετέος», που διατηρείται και στην έκφραση «ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος» (με τη μεταφορική σημασία τού «notorious») [και όχι *_εξαιρεταίος_].

Είχα παλιότερα πει στο ProZ:
Στο εξωτερικό μια διατύπωση που χρησιμοποιείται για όποιον καταθέτει είναι *(being) of sound mind and legal age*.

Μπορούμε να πούμε επίσης: *who is known to me and legally competent*.

Δεν υπάρχει παγιωμένη έκφραση πάντως.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

Nickel, το _μη εξαιρούμενος από το νόμο_ δεν είναι ίδιο με το _έχων δικαιοπρακτική ικανότητα_. Η πρότασή σου καλύπτει αυτό το δεύτερο, που μεταφράζεται συνήθως με το having legal capacity.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς (γιατί σηκώνω τα χέρια σ' αυτό) ότι μπορεί να σε εξαιρεί ο νόμος επειδή καταδικάστηκες για κάποιο αδίκημα, αλλά αυτό δεν καλύπτεται από το _legally competent_.


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2011)

Palavra, απ' όσο ξέρω (απ' τον δικηγόρο της οικογένειας :) ) ουσιαστικά το _μη εξαιρούμενος_ αυτό σημαίνει, ότι δεν είναι π.χ. ανήλικος, ψυχικά άρρωστος κλπ. Στο μεταπτυχιακό αυτό μας το έλεγαν capable to contract, πάντως, κι έτσι το έβαζα κι εγώ όταν έκανα στο παρελθόν τέτοια κείμενα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2011)

@Νίκελ: Εννοώ αυτό που γράφω παραπάνω (αλλά κι εμένα μου το εξήγησαν, οπότε μαζεύω γνώμες): ο νόμος μπορεί να σε εξαιρεί όταν ανήκεις σε μια κατηγορία στην οποία δεν επιτρέπεται να συνάψει μια συγκεκριμένη δικαιοπραξία.

Η δικαιοπρακτική ικανότητα είναι αυτό που γράφεις, δηλαδή πρέπει να είσαι ενήλικας, να μην βρίσκεσαι σε δικαστική ή νόμιμη απαγόρευση, να μην πάσχεις από πνευματική ασθένεια κτλ (άρθρο 127 και επ. ΑΚ).

@Anef: κι εγώ αυτό νόμιζα, αλλά ένα γκάλοπ με έπεισε για το αντίθετο (5 δικηγόροι μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα). Μιλάω πάντα για τη συγκεκριμένη σύναψη, έτσι; Θα αναζητήσω και συμβουλή συμβολαιογράφου και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Νάντια, ευχαριστώ
> Όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω (και κατόπιν εκτενούς συζήτησης με νομικούς που συναλλάσσονται με την Εσπερία και τις ΗΠΑ), η απόδοση αυτή δε με καλύπτει. Για αυτό που αντιπροτείνω, τι λες;



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, θα έλεγα who is not subject to any exemption by the law.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Χωρίς να μπορώ να πω πιο βαθιά σ' αυτά τα χωράφια (είναι mudflat), να πετάξω μια απορία: είναι exemption _*from*_ the law (δηλ. εξαιρείσαι από τις προβλέψεις του νόμου) ή exemption (provided) *by* law (δηλ. εξαίρεση που προβλέπουν οι νόμοι);


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 14, 2011)

Το δεύτερο, Νίκο μας


----------

